# Pleco Id



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we got this pleco from our lfs, and it is supposedly a gibicpts pleco, only i cannot find any info on such a thing. (our lfs is known for doing this on plenty of occasions) we were in need of a pleco so we picked him up (yes i know) anyways, he did a really good job at cleaning up most of the algae for us but i would like to know more specifics about him. i hope that you can help id him, to me it looks like a clown pleco kinda, except that his colors are backwards. the pleco is only going on two inches now. any help is greatly appreciated, i have a few pics, but hes still shy yet.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Hrm... tought call with the pics you have. Any chance of getting better images?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to planet catfish and look under gibby pleco
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/pterygop/148_f.php
Check if that is him. He is also called sail fin pleco.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we checked out planet catfish, im not quite sure it's a sailfin. our pleco just doesnt have the black spots, its more hes black with little tan squiggly lines. i forgot to mention that a trusted person at the lfs (he always waits on us if hes there) told us that when its bigger, its colors are very distinctive. we paid $9.00 for him, and i will try to get a pic later on, as i mentioned earlier, hes still shy yet...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok here are a few more pics i got last night he came out for about 2 mins then went back to hiding. i will keep trying to get a better one (gotta love the digital cam for the shy ones)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i guess no one knows, thanks anyway


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Hypostomus latifrons 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/hypostom/831_1.php

or

Peckoltia sp. (LDA21)
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/peckolti/711_1.php

about the best guess with the pictures provided. Try to get some with the fishs fins up and perky but you might also just try perusing the site link I gave you for all the "pleco" types and try and find what you think is the closest as you have the live specimen


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

He's definitely a P. gibbiceps. He's just showing his juvenile patterning. He'll grow fast, you'll have less trouble differentiating in a month or two. They're neat fish!

Barbie


----------

